# Unable to Check visa online status



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

try to check status of my online application but can't. It has been 2 weeks. Message always appear as below:-

"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"

Any suggestion how can I check my visa online application ? 

Thanks


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Zegna said:


> try to check status of my online application but can't. It has been 2 weeks. Message always appear as below:-
> 
> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"
> 
> ...


Hi, you mean the e-visa page right. Maybe you can use a different browser or clear the cache and cookies and try again.

All the best!


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hi, you mean the e-visa page right. Maybe you can use a different browser or clear the cache and cookies and try again.
> 
> All the best!


Yes-visa
Tried using ie, safari n chrome but still can't. Even after clearing the cache n cookies.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Yes-visa
> Tried using ie, safari n chrome but still can't. Even after clearing the cache n cookies.


Strange! I am able to access it while i am typing this


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Zegna said:


> try to check status of my online application but can't. It has been 2 weeks. Message always appear as below:-
> 
> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"
> 
> ...


Same here. Couldn't open from the beginning.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Zegna said:


> try to check status of my online application but can't. It has been 2 weeks. Message always appear as below:-
> 
> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"
> 
> ...


I think you might be checking the wrong link, this is the correct link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

paralax said:


> Same here. Couldn't open from the beginning.


i think it affect subclass 189 and 190 only


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

rks890 said:


> I think you might be checking the wrong link, this is the correct link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


That link is fine I can log in always. There is another link for checking online progress and i can't find it. I deleted it after trying for 50 times lol. 

Maybe there isn't, maybe it's the one you posted, don't know anymore, my mind is going to explode from all the info and links and pages and booklets and stuff from diac in the last year and a half. I can provide immigration services based on the knowledge i acquired


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Here it is:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

paralax said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


This is the link where I can't check my visa. Any other link ?


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Zegna said:


> This is the link where I can't check my visa. Any other link ?


Don't have one


----------



## markeithan01 (Dec 23, 2012)

This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"

Any suggestion how can I check my visa online application ?

Thanks


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

markeithan01 said:


> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"
> 
> Any suggestion how can I check my visa online application ?
> 
> Thanks


You can check here:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

in the upper right corner


----------

